# New! Make your own pregnant cartoon avatar dolls!



## Mamma Jude (Mar 24, 2004)

New Pregnant avatar doll maker! (Also bbw and sling dolls.







)

Example 1
Here's another one.


----------



## ashtree (May 17, 2006)

Super neat! Thanks for the post.


----------

